
This is not the internet you promised us - telesilla
https://thespinoff.co.nz/partner/actionstation/12-04-2019/this-is-not-the-internet-you-promised-us/
======
telesilla
“It’s almost that we’ve been gifted this stream of information – more than we
could ever want about more than we could ever know,” says Gourley. “That’s
been amazing, the internet gave us that. But it said the only cost is that the
only way you can filter this is by popularity."

